# Okuma Raw11 65



## Yellaray (Mar 22, 2003)

Selling an Okuma Raw11 65 spinner loaded with 17#mono.Mint condition,used only a couple of times.Comes with box.Firm $60.Hit me at 443-986-0183.


----------



## barrettb (Nov 28, 2006)

I'll take the reel. Call you in the a.m.


----------



## Yellaray (Mar 22, 2003)

Sorry forget to mention pick up or meet local only.


----------



## barrettb (Nov 28, 2006)

How about $65 shipped?


----------

